# Phew!



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Do you also sometimes do something in the shop that scares the heck out of you? I was busy with my router table and I started reaching my hand out to brush away some wood chips close to the spinning router bit! Fortunately I realised what I was doing and my hand did not go any further. The wood chips stayed until the router stopped spinning. That was really very very scary! Note to self: DON'T LOOSE CONCENTRATION IN THE SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

I did something like that once. I was using a pattern cutting jig on my saw.










I left the saw running while doing something with the piece I had just cut and my fingers almost went under the jig! Careful examination of my fingers (after counting them) revealed a very tiny bleeding scratch. I didn't even feel it. Because of that I'll most likely wear out the switch for my saw before anything else wears out.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I am really anal about safety as far as digits go. I may have had some close calls but nothing that really caught my attention. I have had friends lose thumbs from fights with table saw blades. Now I call them lefty and righty.

Glad to hear yours came out ok.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep! Concentration is the Right Thing! Sometimes I get in to much of a Hurry. BUT! When I approach my Table Saw or any other Big Tool, a Light goes on in my Brain and it's YO RICK!

I stop, take a deep breath, compose myself, have a good look at everything, slow down and then it's.

OKAY! We're good to go.

The worst accident I ever had is one of those that you'd never expect. Cleaning and Polishing my lawn mower blade in the vise with my Power Drill and a rotary wire brush. It was Locked in the on position.

I like to wear T-Shirts. Got to close. The wire brush grabbed my T-Shirt Wrapped it all up in the brush. Came Zooming straight up and Cracked me in the Chin HARD!

Luckily (out of fright I guess) I jumped back and that pulled the drill out of the Electrical Socket.

Now I tuck my shirts in and don't lean over my work. Lesson Learned!

PS: That T-Shirt went into the Garbage, just in case it was an Unlucky One. ....LOL..

Good Post George. Thanks.

Rick


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Taught shop for 34 years. Had a kid do what you describe.

Wiped the shavings and the tip of his middle finger grazed the bit, straight cutting bit. Had three or four vertical cuts in the end of the finger. Lucky for him, he had wiped in the same direction as the bit was moving, not into the bit.

No real damage. Cleaned and put a bandaid on it. Gave me another story to tell when demonstrating the router the following years.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Really the safety factor was probably drilled inmy head from shop teachers, foremans, a few close calls, and seeing others get hurt. This one guy on a job in oregon about cut his jewels off while walking down a ladder with a Skillsaw in his hand. He was a bloddy mess and never heard a dude scream more like a girl. Ripped his pants off to make sure his Man bags were still there, missed them by an inch. Not a bad cut but he always used a rope to lower his saws thereafter.
Now I remember I nailed myself with a 18 gauge pin nailer, nailing a baseboard on and hit a nailstop/nail plate, damn nail turned around and went right through my finger, bout pissed my pants. Never get my fingers anywhere near the business end of nail guns.

Have a good day folks,
Bill


----------

